# Vertex Click



## ladycop322 (Mar 6, 2016)

The IAP Bushings APP on my iPhone is not working.  When I open it, it automatically closes back to my home screen.  I need the measurements for the Vertex Click Pen.  Please.  Anyone?

Thank you

Michelle


----------



## Mr Vic (Mar 6, 2016)

Michelle,

Demensions are here: http://content.penturners.org/library/general_reference/psi_bush_tube.pdf on th last page.


----------



## Hoover015 (Mar 6, 2016)

*Vertex Click Bushing Size*

Michele,
 The bushings for the Vertex click pen are PKFPBU
and requires a 3/8 drill bit.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 6, 2016)

Instruction sheet shows all dimensions--it downloads in a PDF, so I can't link to it directly, it is on this page:  https://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKFP4000.html
right side of page "instructions"


----------



## ladycop322 (Mar 8, 2016)

thanks all!


----------

